# Your favorite breed of chicken?



## kev

What is your favorite breed of chicken and why?

I favor rhode island red and barred rocks. When I throw some grass clippings into the chicken coop, the rhode islands are the first ones to jump on the pile. Its like they "know" what to do to find food sources.

pic of a barred rock.










It might be just me, but it seems that my rhode island reds are growing a little slower then the rest of the chickens? I dont know why, they are all eating the same feed.


----------



## UncleJoe

kev said:


> I favor rhode island red and barred rocks.


Those are my favorites as well. The RIR for prolific laying and BR for their size. Lots of meat on them bones.


----------



## The_Blob

I like my Orpingtons & Australorps (an Orpington derived breed) because they are easy going and don't mind confinement for transport yet will also free-range. IMHO they are good for children to raise because they are docile and lay a LOT of eggs (sometimes 1 every day)... kids need to think they are doing 'something' or they get bored.

yes, peanut gallery, I'm a kid


----------



## kev

The_Blob said:


> I like my Orpingtons & Australorps


I have 2 Australorps in my flock.

This is my first year with Australorps, so its going to be a new experience for me.

4 Rhode Island Reds
2 Australorps
2 Barred Rocks
2 Silver laced wyandots


----------



## The_Blob

kev said:


> I have 2 Australorps in my flock.
> 
> This is my first year with Australorps, so its going to be a new experience for me.
> 
> 4 Rhode Island Reds
> 2 Australorps
> 2 Barred Rocks
> 2 Silver laced wyandots


Australorps are docile, you have to make sure that the more aggressive hens don't 'bully' them


----------



## The_Blob

I used to have Silkies when I was raising rabbits and chickens together... they have less bug problems

I told people that one of the Australorps got into the rabbit hutch and had his way with the rabbits and that's how I got the silkies! :lolsmash:

sometimes I gotta make my own fun...


----------



## HarleyRider

My favorite breed of chicken is "Perdue".... or maybe "Chick-fil-A".


----------



## lilmissy0740

My favorite is a turken. They are great layers and so friendly. I have one that goes with me to the garden, I close the gate and she stays in there with me like a dog! She is right by me the whole time while I weed waiting for bugs and I mean, right by me. When I get up to leave the garden, I walk to the gate, tell her, lets go and she comes right out! I know... The Crazy Chicken Lady!


----------



## The_Blob

HarleyRider said:


> My favorite breed of chicken is "Perdue".... or maybe "Chick-fil-A".


I almost posted THIS, but decided to be (a little) serious since I actually do have chickens...


----------



## neldarez

kev said:


> What is your favorite breed of chicken and why?
> 
> I favor rhode island red and barred rocks. When I throw some grass clippings into the chicken coop, the rhode islands are the first ones to jump on the pile. Its like they "know" what to do to find food sources.
> 
> pic of a barred rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be just me, but it seems that my rhode island reds are growing a little slower then the rest of the chickens? I dont know why, they are all eating the same feed.


Those are also my favorites...I have 12 Rhodies and 3 barred rock....great chickens!


----------



## UncleJoe

The_Blob said:


> I almost posted THIS, but decided to be (a little) serious since I actually do have chickens...


So how much breading will that recipe season?


----------



## lazydaisy67

I haven't come across too many of the "heavy" breeds that I don't like. I had a couple of Americanna roosters once that were NASTY!!! Used to lunge at me in attack mode when I went out to feed them. They didn't last long here. Other than that I have had, and liked Barred Rock, Buff Orpington, Black Sex Link, Black Australorps, Rhode Island Reds, and Silver laced Wynadots.


----------



## mojo4

Ok complete chicken newbie here....what are some of the top breeds for eggs? And I'm assuming they all sorta taste like chicken too right? So how long do they lay eggs and do they get too old to eat? Sorry if I sound dumb, the only chickens I come across are fried, hot wings or BBQ!! I'm new to the chicken ranchin' business!!


----------



## UncleJoe

Here you'll find everything you'll ever need to know about chickens. This was the first forum I ever joined. Be warned. It moves extremely fast. You don't have to join the forum though, just start reading.

http://www.backyardchickens.com/


----------



## rockbear777

My favorite egg breeds are Arucanna and Americannas. Commonly called easter eggers because there eggs are blue, green, and pink. Plus the eggs are healthier. My favorite meat breeds are leghorns and Rhode Island Red. I have found these to be docile and like being held which makes finishing them easier.


----------



## goshengirl

I'm a total rookie with chickens - we got our first little group this spring. That said, we've been pleasantly surprised by our Buckeyes. My GOSH, are they a friendly breed! And curious.


----------



## Jack Aubrey

I like the speckled Sussex , but I also want to get some Javas. Both breeds are very docile, yet fantastic foragers and mothers. JA


----------



## ashley8072

My fav is my trusty Cochins. Love those chicks.


----------



## ComputerGuy

I love Americannas, very pretty. We have golden buffs, some white leggers, 2 bandies?, Rhode Island Reds.

As far as the Americannas, the eggs are colorful but smaller.


----------



## historyhomesteader

The RIR and Barred Rocks are good, old breeds. You can't go wrong with them, although to me the RIR roosters can get a bit feisty. (My grandmother once settled hers down with a smart tap from an aluminum chicken-feed pot.) We have some colored-egg layers for variety and I'm trying some White Rocks b/c the hatchery had them on sale. A few Buff Orphingtons as broody hens are a good idea, too.


----------



## Emerald

ComputerGuy said:


> I love Americannas, very pretty. We have golden buffs, some white leggers, 2 bandies?, Rhode Island Reds.
> 
> As far as the Americannas, the eggs are colorful but smaller.


wow.. my Americana chickens lay the biggest eggs of the flock. I mean just huge sometimes.. when they were younger I had one lay an egg that had two yolks and another whole egg in the shell in it. I kept looking to see which hen was walking funny..


----------



## LincTex

I have one New Hampshire Red, and she is my favorite by FAR. I also have a Red Sex Link (entering adolescence) and she looks likes she will be another great one.

I loved the Barred Rocks... but they won't let anyone push them around. They are the Alphas, for sure. I had one that always would lay a double-yolk egg. It was always pretty big.

The Buff Orpingtons and Austral-Orps get bossed around, but they are sweethearts. The AustralOrps are a little dumb.


----------



## Homegrowngirl

I don't have chickens at the moment, would like to get some again...neighborhood dogs took them out a couple years ago, never got any more after that. But my favorite ones are the buff orphingtons. Good all around chicken, docile, good egg producers and good mothers.


----------



## Bobbb

Does anyone have one of those electric plucking barrels or is the time-tested old fashioned, hand plucking method the preferred method?


----------



## LincTex

Bobbb said:


> Does anyone have one of those electric plucking barrels or is the time-tested old fashioned, hand plucking method the preferred method?


NOOOOO! Not by hand!! Bad, bad, bad memories!!

Use rubber fingers in an old washing machine!

(goolge : "washing machine chicken plucker" or also "whiz-bang chicken plucker")

Check it out: 









http://www.sufficientself.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8268

http://thedeliberateagrarian.blogspot.com/2006/09/whizbang-plucker-story.html


----------



## Emerald

Bobbb said:


> Does anyone have one of those electric plucking barrels or is the time-tested old fashioned, hand plucking method the preferred method?


No But I want one!! Whiz bang chicken plucker! That is the worst part of chicken butchering.. the smell of dipping them in the hot water and pulling the feathers off..
I have some old hens that should be culled this year and I am planning on just skinning them.. The skin is all tough and scarred from the roosters and there is plenty of fat under the skin to keep them tasty.. and since I am just going to roast and then soup/stock them and can the broth/stock chicken I am not gonna worry about the skin..
there are other really good youtubes on whizbangs too.. I love the little dainty lady who built one and was showing her family how it works.. 
I hadn't been to you tube to look at these in a while and check this one out!!! he made it for under $20.. I am going to bookmark it and see if I can make this one! I'd bet I have a motor some where..


----------



## gypsysue

We quit plucking about five years ago. We skin out our chickens like a rabbit, then clean out the 'innards'. 

Up here in frozen-land the red sex links and barred rocks are the best layers. They're hardy and great free-rangers.


----------



## TheLazyL

Buff Orpintons.

Above average egg layers
Above average meat chickens.
A good multipurpose chicken


----------



## kyredneck

'Yellow Buffs' are great chickens, we raised them exclusively for about three years (many years ago). One thing I look back on now and appreciate about them is that they free ranged very nicely yet always come back to the house to lay eggs or set. Very gentle civilized chicken.

I'm thinkin' about getting into chickens again, that RIR/Barred Rock combo seems to be a good one too. 

My daughter has a huge flock and keeps us in eggs though, so maybe not much sense in it. Wife wants em more than I do.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

Barred Rock are a nice breed


----------



## kejmack

Speckled Sussex are my absolute favorites!


----------



## zracer7

Growing up my family raised road island reds and australorps. Both very good egg layers. Out of 10 chickens we got an average of 6-8 eggs a day once they matured. Which was good for us cause that was more eggs than we could consume. My dad would sell them at work for a buck a dozen. Had some double yolks and some soft shells too. Even had one surprise when blue jays laid their eggs in the coop. Mean little suckers.


----------



## kyredneck

kev said:


> I favor rhode island red and barred rocks....


Doesn't that cross produce sex link chicks?


----------



## HozayBuck

*
I really can't say these birds are the cats ass but damn I like them, they really have an attitude lol.. and they didn't seem to be a flock, the term "Pack" comes better to the mind.

I plan to get a dozen of them and try again just for the hell of it, Mis Sheri has the ones that feed us.

Looking for a picture I can import but this is the breed facts, we had 5 of them but they wanted to be raptors and lurk in the woods, they weren't the prime predator lol

http://www.cacklehatchery.com/egyptainfayoumispage.html

Fayoumi or
Egyptian Fayoumi
FS PP

Gold & silver penciled
Uncommon.
32%
Unchanged since 2003 3.5 lb/1.6 kg

APA: Not recognized
PC: Soft feather Light
Layer

Ancient Egyptian origins; only recently spread to the rest of the world. The Iowa State University's Poultry Genetics Program is responsible for first importing to the US after World War II for a study to breed disease resistance. The Fayoumi was known for its resistance to avian leukosis. It remained a "lab animal" for many years in North America before it was recognized as an excellent layer.

very good

off-white
to light
tint
single white skin,
dark shanks white non-setter very hardy; excellent hot weather bird quick feathering
& very early maturing very economical eater; does not like containment; lively; flighty, known for wildness

Precocious scavenger and escape*


----------



## kejmack

There are enough animals with a bad attitude at my place. LOL The last thing I need is to have my chickens after me. Besides they don't lay well.


----------



## HozayBuck

kejmack said:


> There are enough animals with a bad attitude at my place. LOL The last thing I need is to have my chickens after me. Besides they don't lay well.


Have to take your word for it since ours didn't last long enough to lay or not to lay being the question.


----------



## Jaspar

kev said:


> What is your favorite breed of chicken and why?
> 
> I favor rhode island red and barred rocks. When I throw some grass clippings into the chicken coop, the rhode islands are the first ones to jump on the pile. Its like they "know" what to do to find food sources.
> 
> pic of a barred rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be just me, but it seems that my rhode island reds are growing a little slower then the rest of the chickens? I dont know why, they are all eating the same feed.


I have four chickens. Two R.I. Reds and two B. Rocks. Mine do the exact same thing. Love them. Four big brown eggs every day (summer) :2thumb:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

I like the ones that are in my oven. Live chickens unnerve me. Some people dont like spiders- I dont like chickens. Especially roosters. Their beady eyes stare into my soul. They are much like ill tempered lizards with feathers that strut condescendingly bobbing their heads to and fro. I do take great pleasure in devoring their unborn young fried in butter so thanks to all who put up with these foul creatures so I dont have to.


----------



## kejmack

Louis, you can also raise ducks for eggs. I have eaten duck eggs for years. Also, duck eggs make great meringue! Believe it or not, ducks lay more eggs than chickens, too.


----------



## goshengirl

Buckeyes are tasty. 

I couldn't think of anything to do with the tail feathers, so I didn't save any from the roos. Now I wish I had - Buckeyes are the same color as RI reds, but with slate blue tail feathers - soooo pretty.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

kejmack said:


> Louis, you can also raise ducks for eggs. I have eaten duck eggs for years. Also, duck eggs make great meringue! Believe it or not, ducks lay more eggs than chickens, too.


I didnt even think of ducks. Thanks for that. I like duck better than chicken anyway. And they are rather cute and friendly as opposed to untrustworthy hell hens. What is your favorite breed of duck?


----------



## LincTex

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Live chickens unnerve me. I dont like chickens. Especially roosters.


I only have *hens* at the moment... they are so sweet and gentle. They are great pets and the kids will cry when we have to butcher an older one that they have been attached to. Roosters are nothing at all of the same manner. They will attack you, unless you get aggressive with them and show them who is the boss.


----------



## marlas1too

the breed of chicken i like the best is the one that runs slower than me------mmmmmmmm fried chicken


----------



## kejmack

Louis, my favorites are Silver Appleyards. You can get them from Holderreads. I also like Rouens.


----------

